# Who here uses an operating system that is NOT M$?



## Extreme Coder (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd just like to know who else here uses something other than Micro$oft Windows other than me. I'm using Zenwalk Linux (based on SlackWare)


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 5, 2006)

I use Microsoft. BUT i also use ubuntu and gentoo linux.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Ubuntu Linux here.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 6, 2006)

Mac OS X/9 & System 6
AmigaDOS
A little Ubuntu
C64 Basic (load "*",8,1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 6, 2006)

TRS-DOS


----------



## Strokemouth (Dec 6, 2006)

Other than my work laptop (which is XP), my computers at home run Ubuntu (Edgy+Beryl), FreeBSD, and OSX (two G4 PowerBooks).

If I wasn't chained to M3 Game Manager, I wouldn't use XP outside of work.


----------



## Bladedaos (Dec 6, 2006)

i have Ubuntu running on my laptop.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2006)

Until someone gives me an OS that can work well for games and video (as in as good or better than) I will stick with MS, if it matters I have PCDOS on an old junk 486 I built a few months back.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice to see many Ubuntu users here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Ubuntu on my Desktop and Zenwalk on my laptop. Does any of you have experiences with using flashcards on linux?


----------



## 754boy (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> Until someone gives me an OS that can work well for games and video (as in as good or better than) I will stick with MS



I'm with him. Tried using Mac OS but was turned off by lack of game support. Never tried Linux because I honestly don't know where to begin  :'(


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> Nice to see many Ubuntu users here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err... SC software works fine under Wine. No probs here.


----------



## fischju_original (Dec 6, 2006)

xp, vista, and ubuntu


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ubuntu Edgy Eft on my lappy.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 6, 2006)

i


----------



## Jeda (Dec 6, 2006)

a lot of people seem to try ubuntu recently. I had to install Linux for Uni anyways... My notebook currently runs dual boot xp and Edgy. That way I can boot to windows for the odd programms, and do my work in an environment with less games installed. Doesn't prevent from surfing the web instead of doing work though


----------



## Bitbyte (Dec 6, 2006)

debian sarge


----------



## tetsuya (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Dec 5 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Until someone gives me an OS that can work well for games and video (as in as good or better than) I will stick with MS
> ...


Same with you guys.


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 6, 2006)

I run Media Center Edition... does that count? /sarcasm


----------



## dblank (Dec 6, 2006)

OSX, Linux (Gentoo, Ubuntu), and FreeBSD here.


----------



## Tripp (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> Nice to see many Ubuntu users here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I run Linux on a flashcard...

I have a Sharp Zaurus SL-5500 Which has both SD and CF slots.

http://openzaurus.org/wordpress/

http://www.oesf.org/forums/index.php?






******************************************

Forgot to add that I also was a certified Amiga repair Tech as well as a bit of Unix background.

Just dated myself I guess, oh well...


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Dec 6, 2006)

Never herd of a company named M$ or Micro$oft.

I use a product from a company named Microsoft though called Windows XP. I also use Ubuntu and PC-BSD and whatever else I feel like messing with.


----------



## Moneo (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmm, intentional misspelling of 'MS' and 'Microsoft'.

This means that either you're...

[checks user profile]

Ah, 13. Yes, that would explain it.


----------



## Xcursion (Dec 6, 2006)

I love how people put a dollar sign in Microsoft. It's because they make money. I get it! They're a company, they're out to make money to be able to live.

I have XP and ubuntu but I don't use ubuntu since there is not a lot of game support.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm mostly using my iBook G4 with MacOS X but I've got a PC running WinXP aswell. Game support isn't important for me, though.


----------



## kobewan (Dec 6, 2006)

Just switched to Ubuntu last week. I had been giving it thought for the past 2-3 years, but never switched because of lack of compatibility for my old laptop's wireless card.  Still dual-booting for the other people who use the computer and a few apps that won't work in wine, but I doubt that I'm going to be switching back anytime soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2006)

ubuntu at home, mandriva at work (I'm forced into using it)....


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Moneo @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> Hmm, intentional misspelling of 'MS' and 'Microsoft'.
> 
> This means that either you're...
> 
> ...




[sarcasm] 
Age is a great way to find out how smart(or stupid) you are. 

[checks user profile]
Ah, 27. That doesn't quite explain what is an adult doing here at a gaming community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sarcasm]




Seriously, I only wrote it this way since there wasn't enough space in the title of the topic to fit "Microsoft", so I put M$ because people instantly recognize it as Microsoft.


----------



## larvi (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm running Win98 on my main computer which MS no longer supports, does that count?  I still haven't seen a compelling reason to shell out the $$$ for XP and Win98 has better compatibility with all my old Dos games and various hardware.


----------



## outphase (Dec 6, 2006)

Win XP on the desktop, Ubuntu on the notebook


----------



## Jeda (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> bad game support on non MS-Systems
> 
> remember folks, it's games that don't support Linux, not Linux that doesn't support the games
> 
> CODEif (OS != WinXP) then Print "error"


----------



## helpme (Dec 6, 2006)

main rig - xp pro corp - xandros 3
p2p rig - xp pro corp lite (nlite)

ive tryed a lot of linuxs but i like xandros the best cause its as near to windows as you can get


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] [~] uname -sp
FreeBSD i386

Also got a bunch of debian (sarge) boxes and NetBSD running on sgimips (Octane with dual R16ks to be exact).


----------



## Phrostay (Feb 6, 2007)

My main machine has OS X, but I've ran many different OS'es such as yellow dog, SUSE, ubuntu and fedora core...oh yeah and I have winXP somewhere but I always use that in classic mode, people forget that windows, *even vista* still runs under DOS :S word '97 was the best office bundle evar & winNT was the best release IMHO.


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Feb 6, 2007)

mac OSX and linux debian


----------



## rest0re (Feb 7, 2007)

mac os X


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 7, 2007)

Arch Linux and Ubuntu, getting sick of all the noobs running ubuntu thinking its the holy grail of linux


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> Nice to see many Ubuntu users here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wine can emulate most flashcart managers, checkout my sig for the g6 udisk manager. Will try others if anyone is inteterested


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 7, 2007)

just in the past month i have been trying ubuntu on a 5 year old PC, and yes i am a linux noober
i was told ubuntu was the best to learn with, and i really like it.

deadcell which linux would you suggest for someone who has no experience?


----------



## Ben_j (Feb 7, 2007)

Linux Debian for my server


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 7, 2007)

Dual boot with XP and Fedora Core 6

- Sam


----------



## Strider (Feb 7, 2007)

Main machine at home (gaming and everything) - XP, Vista won't ever be here.
Home server (Scanner and Printer sharing) - Debian
Hosted internet server (http/teamspeak) - Debian

I'd say ubuntu is good for any beginners, it's debian after all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I currently see no reason except gaming to stick to windows.


Almost forgot - NDSL - DSLinux


----------



## xabier (Feb 7, 2007)

gentoo and freebsd here till my hard drive got f*cked, I bought a new one and I am using ubuntu till I end my exams and I got the time to restore everything as i had before(this time I'll backup all my data 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Wine does the trick for supercard soft, the only game I use in my destop is ogame, so gentoo works OK, anyway you can use cedega for gaming


----------



## Strider (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(xabier @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> Wine does the trick for supercard soft (...)
> 
> 
> Ah, good to know, thanks.
> ...



Well, you could, but that's the wrong direction imo. We have to want more native linux games (UT, NWN to name two). Compiling stuff for linux isn't the problem, but MS is holding games strong in it's grip. DirectX is only a monopoly tool, after all, but I digress.


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> just in the past month i have been trying ubuntu on a 5 year old PC, and yes i am a linux noober
> i was told ubuntu was the best to learn with, and i really like it.
> 
> deadcell which linux would you suggest for someone who has no experience?



Ubuntu, perfect hardware support, but a little heavy on the ram

if anyone has the experience try out arch its my fav, faster than gentoo easier to install and a better package system


----------



## tshu (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't understand Linux. Do programs like Adobe Photoshop and other things actually run on it? I use Windows XP and have no issues, and also use Mac OS X regularly which is also great.


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> I don't understand Linux. Do programs like Adobe Photoshop and other things actually run on it? I use Windows XP and have no issues, and also use Mac OS X regularly which is also great.



unless they have been ported over or built for linux then no, Gimp is a replacement for photoshop as are other free applications.
Everyone should give linux a try what do you have to lose
MacOSX is based on FreeBSD which is based on Unix which is what Linux is based on. A short history lesson


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 8, 2007)

Ubuntu Edgy + Windows XP Pro on my laptop (I'd move to ubuntu completely, if it wasn't for the complete lack of wireless I get on it)
WinXP Pro on my PC


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> Ubuntu Edgy + Windows XP Pro on my laptop (I'd move to ubuntu completely, if it wasn't for the complete lack of wireless I get on it)
> WinXP Pro on my PC



what wireless card you got??


----------



## angelfly (Feb 8, 2007)

I run Slackware on both my desktop (custom) and laptop (thinkpad t42).


----------



## zennoux (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried running Ubuntu for a week but after it crashed 10 times in an hour I deleted it.  It crashed scrolling through screensavers (multiple times) and it also crashed when I went to switch user and log back in.


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(zennoux @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> I tried running Ubuntu for a week but after it crashed 10 times in an hour I deleted it.Â It crashed scrolling through screensavers (multiple times) and it also crashed when I went to switch user and log back in.



hmm interesting, never crashed for me, even running 3d acceleration. You sure you didnt break something


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 8, 2007)

osx here


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 8, 2007)

if/when I get new computer/laptop, I'll use Vista


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 8, 2007)

While right now I'm just running Vista (hey, college provided it, why not?), I will eventually put Ubuntu back on. Yes, I'm fairly new to linux as well but I've been working on that. Also have ran Fedora Core 6 for a bit. Unfortunately, I cannot get the wireless going in Lniux. Have had several people look at it and while ndiswrapper can install the driver and find my hardware, that's pretty much it. I made the mistake of getting an N card for this lappy. :x

P.S. Enemy Territory is another good Linux game (for Windows too of course).


----------



## zennoux (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(deadcell @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zennoux @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried running Ubuntu for a week but after it crashed 10 times in an hour I deleted it.Â It crashed scrolling through screensavers (multiple times) and it also crashed when I went to switch user and log back in.
> ...


No, it was right after a fresh installation.  I always use the switch user function to lock my computer, and when I came back I logged in and it crashed.  Tried multiple times and it kept crashing.


----------



## Dis (Feb 8, 2007)

No windows No Games...
Want to play "Games for Windows"...
You gotta use Windows...


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(zennoux @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deadcell @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zennoux @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> ...



really cant identify whats wrong with the system could you describe it to me in more detail, pm me so we dont waste anymore precious forum space


----------



## lildaz (Feb 8, 2007)

IM considering installing linux. any suggestions?


----------



## fintendo (Feb 8, 2007)

Using Mac OS X (10.4) here. I occasionally use Win XP. Mainly when I have to convert ROMs for my Supercard.


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lildaz @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> IM considering installing linux. any suggestions?



For anyone used to Mac OSX get DreamLinux, its wireless support is terrible though so your gonna have to compile the driver yourself.

Want to be non-conformist, check out Elive.

Obviously the best linux distro for beginner to intermediate users is ubuntu, it has perfect hardware support, nice packaging system and the use of gnome is good for beginners since it resembles windows.

All these are debian based


----------



## HaaTa (Feb 8, 2007)

Fedora is nice once its updated to what you want it to be.
DSL is small enough that it is easy to learn as well as works on a 486.

Going to try Gentoo later today, if I can aquire some time to try it out at work.


----------



## Bill Gates03 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone have about every single OS made on 1 HDD on different partitions? Is that even possible?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, I have XP, OS X and Ubuntu all running on the same HDD (and Vista in Virtual PC 2007).


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 10, 2007)

I use Ubuntu, XP, and I used to use SUSE 10 but it wasn't all that great.....


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 10, 2007)

I got Vista today, but I don't think this is from Ms looks like a Mac Os...


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 10, 2007)

theres a limit to how many primary partitions you can create, three is the max, so three operating systems. You could extend this by making an extended partition but i haven't tried

Edit: i think people should move on to something more advanced that ubuntu after some time, other wise theres no challenge to learn


----------



## Hitto (Feb 10, 2007)

I use XP for the home box, and Ubuntu Linux for the work laptop.

Ubuntu is good for most people who don't feel like "upgrading" to Vista. Especially since spore is heading for consoles, I see no further need in PC gaming today.


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> theres a limit to how many primary partitions you can create, three is the max, so three operating systems. You could extend this by making an extended partition but i haven't tried
> 
> Edit: i think people should move on to something more advanced that ubuntu after some time, other wise theres no challenge to learn


Actually you can have 4, but no partitions at all after that. Plus, you can install linux on extended partitions, and you can have as many of those as you like


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > theres a limit to how many primary partitions you can create, three is the max, so three operating systems. You could extend this by making an extended partition but i haven't tried
> ...



you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who need more than 3 anyway, if you do then just get a new hd


----------



## Strokemouth (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> Edit: i think people should move on to something more advanced that ubuntu after some time, other wise theres no challenge to learn



Your Linux install is only as "advanced" as you make it. Someone that installs Ubuntu can run into the same problems as someone running Arch or Slack. If you are using Linux strictly to play with and learn, I sort of agree that the "advanced" distros make you really search out what the problem is. But if you are an actual Linux user, there is no point in TRYING to install a distro that makes it more difficult to get stuff working on purpose. If you wanted to install an operating system in order to be presented with problems to solve, just stick with Windows. If you care about just getting it installed and getting your work done, Ubuntu is a great choice. Easy installation, great package management, and regular updates.

I've been enjoying trying out Sabayon recently and it's pretty nice. It's a "Gentoo without the headaches and all that waiting."


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Strokemouth @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: i think people should move on to something more advanced that ubuntu after some time, other wise theres no challenge to learn
> ...



with ubuntu everything is pre-packaged, so for linux noobs thats great. But when your system breaks how are you gonna fix it if you've been relying on synaptic this whole time. The power of linux is in its ability to be molded, just sticking to a linux distro designed by someone else isnt really in the linux spirit.

As for sabayon ,love the fact that it comes with beryl, but they really should'nt claim its as fast as gentoo. Gentoo's speed is derived from its compiling everything from source thats why it takes hours to install

And thats my rant.


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Strokemouth @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 9 2007 said:
> ...




While it is true that Linux is powerful (I don't actually use it), not everyone that uses it wants to learn.  Some people just don't want to use Windows anymore.  For myself, I've thought about it, but I just want it to work.  I'm willing to learn the basics, but  I just want something that does what I need it to in a simple fashion.


----------



## Hitto (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> with ubuntu everything is pre-packaged, so for linux noobs thats great. But when your system breaks how are you gonna fix it if you've been relying on synaptic this whole time. The power of linux is in its ability to be molded, just sticking to a linux distro designed by someone else isnt really in the* linux spirit.*
> 
> As for sabayon ,love the fact that it comes with beryl, but they really should'nt claim its as fast as gentoo. Gentoo's speed is derived from its compiling everything from source thats why it takes hours to install
> 
> And thats my rant.



So operating systems are kinda like religions, now? Umberto Eco once talked about this, but only in jest...


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 11, 2007)

operating systems are like religions now, but im not advocating that. The last thing i want is a bunch of mac fan boys cramming facts down my throat. Im simply saying that if your a linux user then sooner or later your gonna encounter a problem that you can't fix using pre-packaged solutions. So its to peoples advantage to learn as much as they can about linux and FOSS both to help themselves and the community.

Hope that clears it up


----------



## Strokemouth (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> with ubuntu everything is pre-packaged, so for linux noobs thats great. But when your system breaks how are you gonna fix it if you've been relying on synaptic this whole time. The power of linux is in its ability to be molded, just sticking to a linux distro designed by someone else isnt really in the linux spirit.
> 
> As for sabayon ,love the fact that it comes with beryl, but they really should'nt claim its as fast as gentoo. Gentoo's speed is derived from its compiling everything from source thats why it takes hours to install
> 
> And thats my rant.



When something breaks in Ubuntu, you fix it the same way as if you had been relying on yum using Fedora, or kuroo on Gentoo, or compiled from source, etc.: research, research, research! The power of Linux may be in its ability to be molded, but the beauty of Linux is that you can do it whichever way is comfortable for you. If you've got a Debian install but don't want to use apt, you can install rpm. You should hit yourself in the face with a tackhammer if you did that, but it's still doable. That is also a big part of the Linux spirit.

And that's a common misconception about Gentoo's speed. The increase does not come from the fact that everything is compiled from source. The speed comes from the fact that you can ensure everything is compiled for your architecture as well as modifying your optimization flags. A standard stage 1 install is no faster than a stage 3 install when using default CFLAGS. But, a -O3 stage 1 install will certainly be faster albeit less stable. Failing to enable optimizations in your CFLAGS will result in you having a source-based install that is no faster than any other binary-based distro.

Oh, and a stage 3 binary install takes hours. My last stage 1 install took me 10 days.


----------



## Nitromaster (Feb 11, 2007)

I was using a windows 98 computer until last april.

I use a dual boot xp and linux setup .
I am using a winmodem to connect to the internet so have to use windows for internet.
Linux is just basically a toy for me, I do all my work / internet etc in windows.

I first installed a Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu hybrid distro in August.
Since then I have used/installed ubuntu6.10 , knoppix 4, knoppix 5, puppy linux, sled, mandriva one 2006, mandriva 2007, damn small linux,fedora core 6 (and live), simply mepis and many more.
I currently use a debian unstable system from a knoppix live dvd.


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 11, 2007)

@Strokemouth

If everyone where to stick to Ubuntu then linux would just be gay(couldnt think of a better word)
start on ubuntu then consider other options

And by compiled from source i meant compiled for your architecture, though it was implied.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 11, 2007)

Xp
Vista
Ubuntu


----------



## Strokemouth (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> @Strokemouth
> 
> If everyone where to stick to Ubuntu then linux would just be gay(couldnt think of a better word)
> start on ubuntu then consider other options
> ...



Where did I say anything about everyone sticking to Ubuntu? My point was that one of the biggest reasons to use Linux is that you can change things to how you want them, even to the point of adding distro-specific features to your own system. Of course, this point usually never reaches those who just install Linux for the sake of growing their e-penis. 

Compiling for your architecture is half implied...I should've specified that it's being able to specify something like i686 vs. i386, for example. But the real speed benefit comes from setting more agressive USE and CFLAGS at the possible cost of stability.


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Strokemouth @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @Strokemouth
> ...



respect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i bow down to you

however you look at it linux is linux, you are right
but i am sick of all the tutorials popping up entitled UBUNTU INSTALL .... they should really write them for all distros

and it isnt the size its how you use it


----------



## peter_porker (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Strokemouth @ Dec 5 2006 said:


> If I wasn't chained to M3 Game Manager, I wouldn't use XP outside of work.



You can run m3 game manager in linux with wine. After picking your settings for the rom, press enter (cause you can't click on the ok button)


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 11, 2007)

I've begun using Vista, which isn't half bad, but still has a lot of work to go.

Generally, I've stuck with Mac OS X for the last 2.5 years


----------

